# Yup ... Another Texan



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Guess I got ahead of myself posting before introductions ... I actually live in North Texas and will be guiding for carp on local lakes from my Lagoon Skiff this season. I grew up on the salt (Lower Laguna Madre), and I get to the salt whenever I can. I created the website Texas Fly Caster back in 2007, and am a professional photographer and writer.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ShannonD said:


> Guess I got ahead of myself posting before introductions ... I actually live in North Texas and will be guiding for carp on local lakes from my Lagoon Skiff this season. I grew up on the salt (Lower Laguna Madre), and I get to the salt whenever I can. I created the website Texas Fly Caster back in 2007, and am a professional photographer and writer.


Welcome Shannon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Belated welcome. We need to talk. I got introduced to carp Fly Fishing in Montana by my son and a friend of his. I couldn't believe how much fun that could be. Crazy stuff. Live in Houston, have a small place in Rockport.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!
Caught carp on 4 wt and black WoolyBuggers in South Platte while living in CO years ago.
Real beast on light tackle.


----------

